# TuxOnIce Fails - Gives IO Errors

## Lyude

No matter what I seem to do, I can't get TuxOnIce to successfully hibernate my system using the /swap partition on my computer.

I don't think it's running out of space ether, because I should have enough space in my /swap to hibernate according to this:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       4052232     510664    3541568          0      10744     143696

-/+ buffers/cache:     356224    3696008

Swap:      4706300          0    4706300
```

TuxOnIce claims it only needs 4644864 bytes of memory.

Debug info for TuxOnIce:

```
TuxOnIce debugging info:

- TuxOnIce core  : 3.2

- Kernel Version : 2.6.37-gentoo-r4-Lyude-Samantha

- Compiler vers. : 4.4

- Attempt number : 1

- Parameters     : 32777 667648 0 0 -2 5

- Overall expected compression percentage: 0.

- Block I/O active.

  Used 0 pages from swap on /dev/sda4.

- Max outstanding reads 2137. Max writes 20353.

  Memory_needed: 1024 x (4096 + 336 + 104) = 4644864 bytes.

  Free mem throttle point reached 0.

- Swap Allocator enabled.

  Swap available for image: 1176575 pages.

- I/O speed: Write 65614 KB/s.

- Extra pages    : 5117 used/2000.

- Result         : Hibernation was aborted.

                 : Insufficient storage was available.

                 : I/O errors were encountered.

[fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1)

[fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: EH complete

EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
```

Kernel version is 2.6.37, and I'm using gentoo-sources-r4 with the tuxonice patch from the official site (not RC2).

If you need any more info feel free to ask.

----------

## Hu

Does it work if you use a larger swap area?  Does it work if you use an untainted kernel and hibernate without starting X?  Have you tried this in kernel 3.0?

----------

## fafhrd

If it is the size of your swap partition, consider taking a look at the documentation ( /usr/src/linux/Documentation/power/tuxonice.txt ) for setting up a swap file -- maybe test with something that's double the size you have now. A swap file is a little bit trickier to setup, but if that works, you may have a good idea about your actual size requirements.

However, this is probably the cuplrit:

 *Quote:*   

> - Extra pages    : 5117 used/2000.

 

Check the documentation, again, for how to increase that number. You can set this option in both the config files from hibernate-script, as well as sysfs. I've  never seen a video card need more than the average 2000 +/- 1000, but you might have a pretty baller card.  :Smile:  For a first attempt, try 6000. Whittle it down if you can.

----------

